# AJ`s autobody & paint



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Im posting up the latest lowrider we did, the Imagination Caprice. The whole project was posted in the European Thread but im also posting it up here cause most of you probably dont keep track of whats happening in Europe :biggrin: 

If you wanna check out my shop check out the website: AJ`s autobody website


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Grappig!!

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

damn that came out dope :cheesy:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Can't wait to see that thing :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TOPNOTCH WERK :worship:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

like how the jams are done too :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

bomb'ass caprice


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

TTT for the nr.1 shop in europe!!! big probs to my homie joost again and again


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

looks real good


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

Damnnn Joost, nice paintjob.

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mike's cadillac_@Feb 12 2010, 03:46 PM~16591868
> *Damnnn Joost, nice paintjob.
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *




Mike, thanks for the props! When are we gonne do yours? That cadillac has lots of sheetmetal to do lots of patterns :biggrin:


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes i know... but money is the issue right now.

i'm the owner of 2 houses (lucky me) :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16602270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW THATS ONE BADD ASS CAPRICE....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Got the California Edition 62 in a while back. There were a few flaws and some accesoiries to add to make this car 100 points.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Coolerbox, frames for the sanco blinds and the dinsmore were colormatched to the interior:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Caps restored:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Piece of the rockerpanel was blasted clean and painted over but still had the little holes in it were it rusted through. That piece was cut out and redone:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The edge of the trunk had the origional spotweldseam on the left side, on the right this was pasted over with bondo:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Turned out this panel was replaced once and welded regularly, not with a spotwelder. The shape was recreated with a little bit of bondo and by hitting dents where the spotweld should have been:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The hydraulics were checked and 1 pumphead was replaced cause it split in 2 a while back:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Back to Germany for some cruising-action :thumbsup:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

very sad, a lot of thinks had to be redone...

nice work, joost


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Apr 4 2010, 07:37 PM~17092642
> *very sad, a lot of thinks had to be redone...
> 
> nice work, joost
> *


x2


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

x3


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

this car is probabely the best combination in the world of customizing a car and keeping it O.G.

love it!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Apr 4 2010, 08:37 PM~17092642
> *very sad, a lot of thinks had to be redone...
> 
> nice work, joost
> *


Ah, just some details. But fixing them did make the car look a lot better


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice work :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAD DOGG (Jun 16, 2006)

amazing car!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

stunning! nice murals as well!!! DETAILS!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

killer work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Appriciate the feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: super great work !!!!!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Its time for another lowrider


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW!!! KILLER WORK JOOST!!
NICE SHOP TOO!!
PURO


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 18 2010, 01:24 AM~17222930
> *WOW!!! KILLER WORK JOOST!!
> NICE SHOP TOO!!
> PURO
> *




Thanks, appriciate it :thumbsup:




Building with passion, thanks to Glenn, Rob and Kess for putting in work. First the floor was taken out:

































Testfitting the new floor after having everything prepped:













Rob grinding all the welds that were layed:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Welding the underside:











Before the ss-bucketseat brackets and ss-floorshifter brackets were taken out a frame was welded connecting them to ensure a correct fitment on the new floor:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Kess took care of the sanding of the hood and trunk to (semi-)bare metal


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

looks like a lot of work ahead, the future of your shop seems safe


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Good shit guys, coming right along


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice work homies.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 2 2010, 06:22 PM~17364922
> *looks like a lot of work ahead, the future of your shop seems safe
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

VERY NICE WORK....KEEP IT UP....I LOVE WHAT YOUR DOING IN EUROPE...NICE TO SEE LOWRIDERS WORLDWIDE :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

It was a productive weekend


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 3 2010, 01:38 AM~17367207
> *VERY NICE WORK....KEEP IT UP....I LOVE WHAT YOUR DOING IN EUROPE...NICE TO SEE LOWRIDERS WORLDWIDE :biggrin:
> *


Better come visit sometime and bring us some wheels, tires and olskool accies :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 3 2010, 08:10 AM~17371919
> *Better come visit sometime and bring us some wheels, tires and olskool accies  :biggrin:
> *


FOR THE RIGHT PRICE...ILL FIND YOU WHATEVER :cheesy:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Appriciate it everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

u guys get down!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 6 2010, 11:34 PM~17411694
> *u guys get down!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



thanks


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Everything on the inside of the rearpanel prepped to have the new panel welded in. It was already roughly cut out before it went to the blaster, therfor everything is already clean and epoxied:
























Rearpanel alligned and tacked:
























Speakerhole + some random holes welded and smoothed out:










































Kess, still hitting that hood with the air-brush:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Holy Moly - Nice work


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@May 8 2010, 08:26 PM~17428340
> *Holy Moly - Nice work
> *



Thanks, ill see you next week :thumbsup:


----------



## Alelowitaly (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!
:worship:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

love the hospital clean inviorment. makes the surgery look even more professional. where do you dig up classics? you have to take whats available or you import your own cars... hope that one wasnt too expensive due to all the metal replacement required... cant wait to see what your going to do with it. keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

awesome work


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Youre putting down some real nice work!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks everybody!




> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 8 2010, 10:17 PM~17428773
> *love the hospital clean inviorment. makes the surgery look even more professional. where do you dig up classics? you have to take whats available or you import your own cars... hope that one wasnt too expensive due to all the metal replacement required... cant wait to see what your going to do with it. keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *


I like a clean shop, nice tools and loud funk music when we work :biggrin: 

Getting cars isnt any more hard then when we`d live in the US, it just costs a little more cause they need to get shipped. This 65 was already in Holland when the current owner bought it, later on he decided to do the ride the right way. These resto`s arent cheap, but then again, the right ride all done up isnt either.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 8 2010, 05:42 PM~17427375
> *Rearpanel alligned and tacked:
> 
> 
> ...


did the rear quarter fits perfectly? as you might remember, i had a lot of work on my fender to get it fitted....

btw: nice work! don't stop posting pictures!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Well whats perfect? haha, 40 year old american cars are not that perfect to begin with if you start measuring. This panel came from Hubbards like all the sheetmetal we bought and it fits pretty good. Just a few mm`s too short but that can be easily compensated.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 8 2010, 12:50 PM~17428430
> *Thanks, ill see you next week :thumbsup:
> *


me too i think :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Looking good! def. going fast at the moment :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

do you sell any tshirts of your shop? id like one :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 10 2010, 12:18 AM~17436381
> *do you sell any tshirts of your shop? id like one :biggrin:
> *




Thats not a bad idea haha, ill look into that some time


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 8 2010, 06:36 AM~16547138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

good to see nice lowriders in europe :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks for the props!

AJ`s on location at Hannover for an origional spotlights install on the california edition:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks Chris, are you gonne be in Hannover this year?


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Spotlights look awesome Mike! 

What it dew on the show ?


----------



## RobbieS (Mar 13, 2010)

Car is looking sick with those sportlights Miike


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

dripping with OG flavor, nice job... :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Are those spotlights actually in use....or is it a fugazy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW CAR LOOKS BETTER THAN IT EVER DID.....NICE :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@May 18 2010, 01:07 AM~17518514
> *Are those spotlights actually in use....or is it a fugazy!!! :biggrin:
> *



they work and shine as brightly as NOS should


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@May 17 2010, 03:06 PM~17512988
> *Spotlights look awesome Mike!
> 
> What it dew on the show ?
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 17 2010, 02:39 PM~17512897
> *thanks Chris, are you gonne be in Hannover this year?
> *


i'll be there, but only with my audi a5. i want to save some money for a house.... but i'll be at the street mag show in geiselwind.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

TTT for joost that's badass Job man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Were doing this 68 Continental, it already has hydraulics and true spokes, now it needs a matching paintjob:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

more pics soon


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah progression! nice, wonder how it'll end up.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Jun 18 2010, 11:42 AM~17822223
> *Ah progression! nice, wonder how it'll end up.
> *



candylicious :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 18 2010, 01:26 PM~17822274
> *candylious :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

all about them colors  :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

cant wait to see the next awesome paintjob from u homes :cheesy: :cheesy: lmk when u start with ur civic and i come over bahaha im loving the colors u want for it


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@May 11 2010, 05:00 AM~17449194
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats me, thanks homie


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

very nice work!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 18 2010, 04:41 PM~17823347
> *cant wait to see the next awesome paintjob from u homes :cheesy:  :cheesy: lmk when u start with ur civic and i come over bahaha im loving the colors u want for it
> *



Finally received my american bumpers for it so we can continue the work, pics soon


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll drop by again soon


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

funny today I saw a lincoln just like that one with the same og color and all. Do you still handle shipping both ways to your shop? pm a nikka


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 22 2010, 06:35 PM~17855082
> *funny today I saw a lincoln just like that one with the same og color and all. Do you still handle shipping both ways to your shop? pm a nikka
> *



No Problem, well pick your ride up and bring it back if you want to. If it still drives i would put some stock wheels under it and fly back with easyjet for 50 euros, itll save money on trailering though.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Some updates, we finished all the doors, hood and trunklid off with bondo and epoxy/filler. The body was straightened out more, just the left rear fender is left before the body can be sprayed in epoxy/filler too.





































[/quote]


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Also, some work was put in the 65 impala. Alot of replacement parts were completely welded and gronded. The underside was done and finished in epoxy primer, sealant and bodyshoot:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good :yes:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RobbieS (Mar 13, 2010)

nice, very nice


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Some updates on the 65. We shaved out the seam that runs over the firewall. We dont realy like the look of full shaved firewalls yet we didnt want to leave that ugly edge. The body was also mounted on the chassis so we can start alligning the doors, fenders and hood:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

New project coming up, its the Mark FiF. Car was bought from Arizona so some of you might remember it from the mid 90s showcircuit. Ride turned out to be in very poor shape so we decided to go back to bare metal and redo it all, sorry Bugs :biggrin: 















at arrival:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Stripshow:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Acid, DA-sanders and Powerbrushes did the trick, LOTS of clearcoat on this one :angry:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

We also found 2 matchbox rides in a compartment in the front fender :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

All the fenders, doors, hood and trunklid ready for epoxyprimer and filler:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

More soon!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn you're not kidding around on the Lincoln.

I'll come out to Emmen tuesday to friday with Rob to put in some more work on the '65 and the Linc.


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

i love the paint job on that lincoln...its gonna be the same or you gonna go with different paint???

nice work


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

great work Joost


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stympy_@Jul 4 2010, 06:20 PM~17958357
> *i love the paint job on that lincoln...its gonna be the same or you gonna go with different paint???
> 
> nice work
> *



How youve been homie :biggrin: Im going with a whole different theme, much cleaner and with tons of candy


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2010, 06:21 PM~17958359
> *great work Joost
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

omg awesome work!!! handsdown!


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

could you do body meantal body fillers for any type of cars too?.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Hell Jeah - hands down on both Lincolns. Great job so far, surelly they will turn out sick


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 4 2010, 05:58 PM~17958223
> *Damn you're not kidding around on the Lincoln.
> 
> I'll come out to Emmen tuesday to friday with Rob to put in some more work on the '65 and the Linc.
> *


ey hammie ill be off work next week also so ima try to pay you guys a visit over there


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 5 2010, 01:35 AM~17960194
> *ey hammie ill be off work next week also so ima try to pay you guys a visit over there
> *


Good shit man, would be nice if you could put in a day or something like that


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

My project starts to look like a car again :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Body was done too last week. Turns out the car was a landau-version with alot of rust that was bondood over. Fortunally we could sandblast it all off without going through it. Also made some metal fillers etc.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

epoxyprimer and filler


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 12 2010, 09:44 AM~18022528
> *epoxyprimer and filler
> 
> 
> ...


those new doors are craving for some filler :biggrin:


----------



## martijn (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

As I said in the shop those bumpermounts in the front aint nothing compared to the ones in the back :rofl:

Good to see things are going quickly


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 4 2010, 07:17 AM~17957523
> *New project coming up, its the Mark FiF. Car was bought from Arizona so some of you might remember it from the mid 90s showcircuit. Ride turned out to be in very poor shape so we decided to go back to bare metal and redo it all, sorry Bugs  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BUGS ONLY STRIPED THE CAR....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

We figured that he only striped it cause the designs had some mistakes and flaws in them where the pinstripes were virtually perfect. We also have pics when it was showed without the stripings so they were added in a later stage probably.

Do you know who origionally did the designs etc?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Candy came in :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

They should start selling that shit by the gallon, saves on containers, weight, money, everything...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Time to get funky with it :biggrin:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

good job joost!


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Now to find the time to get the paint on :biggrin:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 13 2010, 09:50 AM~18032549
> *Candy came in :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Where ooh where did I see these cans before :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

At your local Praxis?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

the base


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

hno:

It's on!


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Lay them patterns bro! :nicoderm:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

are you going to do a similar color scheme as the original paint Joost?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 18 2010, 10:09 PM~18075658
> *are you going to do a similar color scheme as the original paint Joost?
> *



definitly not  The only thing thatll be the same is that the end result will be mostly red, obviously


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Good work!


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 17 2010, 02:42 PM~18067502
> *At your local Praxis?
> *



No no no...not there. There they only sell quality paint :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin: Any Updates?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

why u ddont buying the hok candy concentrat and mixing it in some clear base?? its alot cheaper instead these ready to go candy and u can mix it like u need it


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Cause if you mix it through clear basecoat itll not be as deep as candy. If you mix it through clear itll get very thick and i still feel it wont look as good.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

and touch ups will be even more of a pain


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Flakes:





















Sunfade Swirls:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

Top notch work! The quality looks awesome.  
Can't believe how you guys keep the shop so clean. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

real quality work!much RESPECT TO YOUR TEAM..........................


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

cant wait to see th end paint job....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 22 2010, 11:58 AM~18111370
> *Flakes:
> 
> 
> ...


nice! just got done laying simular patter on rear deck lid the other day!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Great work!!


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:

much props to you and your crew. clean ass work.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks all for the props!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@Jul 22 2010, 08:09 PM~18112544
> *Top notch work! The quality looks awesome.
> Can't believe how you guys keep the shop so clean. :biggrin:
> *



If you dont make a mess, you dont have to clean up :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

please post up some more pics of the lincoln..... :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 22 2010, 10:58 AM~18111370
> *Flakes:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Top notch


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Shitload of candy and clearcoat applied yesterday, now its just baking in the sun:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Lincoln is turnin' out sweeeet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 12 2010, 11:27 PM~18032237
> *We figured that he only striped it cause the designs had some mistakes and flaws in them where the pinstripes were virtually perfect. We also have pics when it was showed without the stripings so they were added in a later stage probably.
> 
> Do you know who origionally did the designs etc?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't wait till it's all cured, striped and polished. It turned out really really nice!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks everybody :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 25 2010, 11:03 AM~18136122
> *Thanks everybody  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

ah so you did do the sunburst over the hood too, it didnt really show on the other flicks so i almost thought you forgot a piece :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 25 2010, 12:03 PM~18136122
> *Thanks everybody  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 25 2010, 11:03 AM~18136122
> *Thanks everybody  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Respect to Joost... and all the work he does.

I think that the paintjob is acctualy just a small piece of the whole
work. So for me....the props is also beyond the paintjob!!!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jul 26 2010, 11:34 AM~18141176
> *Respect to Joost... and all the work he does.
> 
> I think that the paintjob is acctualy just a small piece of the whole
> ...


And it's not even finished yet  :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

of the hook - man I am loving everything on it - big props


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, I started on the leafing:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Leafing is done, now its up to the pinstriper:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

looking real good! Very elegant


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 27 2010, 08:04 PM~18153934
> *looking real good! Very elegant
> *


Thanks, that what we were going for so i guess we succeeded :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Every time you post pictures it gets better :biggrin:

Perry is striping the car today, right?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 28 2010, 11:13 AM~18161359
> *Every time you post pictures it gets better :biggrin:
> 
> Perry is striping the car today, right?
> *



:0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Perry`s laying down his stripings as we speak. Pictures will be shown after he`s done tomorrow evening.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 25 2010, 06:28 AM~18134957
> *Shitload of candy and clearcoat applied yesterday, now its just baking in the sun:
> 
> 
> ...


great work


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

YOU DO SOME OF THE MOST DETAILED WORK IVE SEEN :thumbsup: GREAT JOB!!
:drama: CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINAL ON THE MARK V


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: Appriciate it


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 28 2010, 06:13 PM~18162790
> *Perry`s laying down his stripings as we speak. Pictures will be shown after he`s done tomorrow evening.
> *



can't wait until tonight :wow:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 29 2010, 06:08 PM~18173250
> *can't wait until tonight  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Its taking a little longer


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh, make him add his logo too, it's badass :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:drama: Can't wait :run:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Patience is a clean case!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

DEANG, joost..... YOU DOO SUM GOOD I MEAN BAD ASS WORK... LOT ATT TO DETAIL........ :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 30 2010, 10:20 AM~18183292
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Look who made an appearance :biggrin: What up Bean?!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

All the pinstriping is done, keep tuning in cause the clear coat will be done soon:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 30 2010, 09:20 AM~18183292
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


How youve been picture-man?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

That's what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

good job man.............


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 30 2010, 01:29 PM~18185828
> *Look who made an appearance  :biggrin:  What up Bean?!
> *


Dude. I'm no super star. Lol
I'm loving everything that's been posted. Your work is just beautiful ....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: Lincoln on serious bling status..


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 31 2010, 02:49 AM~18189015
> *Dude. I'm no super star. Lol
> I'm loving everything that's been posted. Your work is just beautiful ....!!!!!!!!!
> *


You mean Joost's work, I don't have anything to do with this magic. I only helped get the car to bare metal :happysad:


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

TTT that's a MF good job :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pirate85_@Jul 31 2010, 07:00 AM~18192171
> *TTT that's a MF good job :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

With some clearcoat


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

The Lincoln is immaculate! My hat off to you Joost!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 1 2010, 02:45 PM~18199568
> *With some clearcoat
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 1 2010, 02:45 PM~18199568
> *With some clearcoat
> 
> 
> ...


SIMPLY FUKIN GORGEOUS :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

amazing cant wait to see it in H if i come


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Its already decided youre coming Marco :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah you'd better be there!


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow the linc looks AWSOME!

Any of u guys comin to the wheels show in sweden??


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bionic_@Aug 4 2010, 05:09 PM~18225314
> *Wow the linc looks AWSOME!
> 
> Any of u guys comin to the wheels show in sweden??
> *



:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

sup homes


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

did u make it back alright without 5.0 giving you a hard time?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 9 2010, 01:32 PM~18262917
> *did u make it back alright without 5.0 giving you a hard time?
> *



With all those trafficjams i was almost wishing to exchange them for a policecheck again... we did make it alright


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Weve done some work too:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 1 2010, 12:45 PM~18199568
> *With some clearcoat
> 
> 
> ...



I MISS THAT LINC I BUILD THAT CAR IN 1999 I SOLD THAT CAR TOO A NFL PLAYER HE SOLD IT TOO SOMEONE ELSE LOST TRACT OF IT IM NOW BUILDING A DUBBED OF IT AND A CADDY UR PAINT JOBS R LOOKING BADASS I WISHED U LIVED AZ


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

'77 BERRYLICOUS LRM 03 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

That car definately isn't Berrylicious anymore...it needs a new name.

I enjoyed the videos!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

nice :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 15 2010, 12:35 PM~18313875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Aug 15 2010, 07:48 PM~18313950
> *I MISS THAT LINC I BUILD THAT CAR IN 1999 I SOLD THAT CAR TOO A NFL PLAYER HE SOLD IT TOO SOMEONE ELSE LOST TRACT OF IT IM NOW BUILDING A DUBBED OF IT  AND A CADDY UR PAINT JOBS R LOOKING BADASS I WISHED U LIVED AZ [/size]
> *



thanks, you still have pics from back then??


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 16 2010, 02:01 AM~18316104
> *Nice!  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 15 2010, 10:08 PM~18314721
> *That car definately isn't Berrylicious anymore...it needs a new name.
> 
> I enjoyed the videos!
> *


Its the Mark FiF :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I got a pic or two from the Phoenix show I'll go dig for it.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 15 2010, 10:08 PM~18314721
> *That car definately isn't Berrylicious anymore...it needs a new name.
> 
> I enjoyed the videos!
> *



Thank you.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Wow, Joost...fans....LOL!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 17 2010, 04:58 AM~18328415
> *Wow, Joost...fans....LOL!
> *




:biggrin: How youve been Abel? :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 15 2010, 02:08 PM~18314721
> *That car definately isn't Berrylicious anymore...it needs a new name.
> 
> I enjoyed the videos!
> *


 :yes: 

CAR LOOKS GREAT... EXCELLENT WORK.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caddy (Mar 15, 2010)

Yo joost,

What do you mean by epoxyprimer/filler. It it the same thing your talking about or is the filler the bondo?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

We shoot a 2K epoxyprimer over the bondood body followed with a few coats of high build primer about an our apart from eachother. It saves you sanding and remasking the whole car once.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

great stuff joost... putting a check mark next to the holiday in holland. ok amsterdam too  we had a once in a millennium hail storm about 4 months ago (melbourne australia) so ive been doing nothing but hail damage paint work. thousands of cars most of them new, with hail big enough to break windshields and back windows. its good to see some serious lowrider shit overseas. checking in on this thread gives me a shot in the arm. keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

We have people from the club in Amsterdam, dunno how long or wether you are available else you could come over. Im about 1.5 hours north/east of Amsterdam.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Joost,

Great Job!

Glad to see the lincoln finally made it's way home..

Let me know when you plan a trip back to the USA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 24 2010, 11:23 PM~18395434
> *Joost,
> 
> Great Job!
> ...



Thanks Al, we do the best we can. Most definitly ill come by again when i happen to be in your neighbourhood :biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

those are bad ass lowlow :thumbsup:


----------



## Chino1970 (Aug 26, 2010)

F EN NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Saw them rides in person - I am in love with the job on the Lincoln, the Caprice is of the hook too for shure, but the paintjob on the Linc is just my style - GREAT WORK!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for all the props, appriciate it. Next project came in, an `80 Cutlass with a crappy paintjob :biggrin: Lets make some changes:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The usual bullshit besides the dents:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

All the primers etc:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Cant go wrong with silver base and silver flakes:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

REALLY NICE WORK


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks!


We sprayed the cutlass with a few coats of candy and some clearcoat:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 9 2010, 08:35 AM~18523358
> *Thanks!
> We sprayed the cutlass with a few coats of candy and some clearcoat:
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good again!! is that tangerine? allways loved that color when its flaked out :yes:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks, yeah its tangerine


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

dam u do some bad ass work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 06:43 PM~18536283
> *dam u do some bad ass work
> *


X2 ! That is much better than when you first got it ! 

The owner should opt for some sick patterns !!!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 9 2010, 07:35 AM~18523358
> *Thanks!
> We sprayed the cutlass with a few coats of candy and some clearcoat:
> 
> ...


Nice job! Color pops!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks Jeroen, how youve been?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Aug 1 2010, 02:45 PM~18199568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STUNNING! SIMPLE AND MFN CLEAN!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 15 2010, 10:47 PM~18314610
> *'77 BERRYLICOUS LRM 03  :0
> *



which Issue in 03 was that?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 19 2010, 02:54 PM~18602644
> *which Issue in 03 was that?
> *


I think it was either the May or August issue, but I might be completely wrong :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

IM LOVING EVERYTHING HERE....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

We glued the phaton-top on and put the car together with the help of mr.lowfreeze


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

ready for paint hno:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

nice work!! hopefully i'll find a painter for my monte here in germany that will do good work like you guys!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Sep 21 2010, 04:21 PM~18620225
> *nice work!! hopefully i'll find a painter for my monte here in germany that will do good work like you guys!
> *


Bring it over to AJ's, it's just across the border


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Sep 21 2010, 03:21 PM~18620225
> *nice work!! hopefully i'll find a painter for my monte here in germany that will do good work like you guys!
> *




Bring it over here, we accept euro`s :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The base with the flakes:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 21 2010, 01:14 PM~18622466
> *The base with the flakes:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sick homie nice fucking work and the paint on that 79 linc is clean :biggrin:  uffin: :420:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

all i can say is hands down to you guys u guys do some nice paint work not to mention ur body work looks real clean keep the pics coming and also the guy doin the air brushing is also a great artist real nice work


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Some real dedication in this topic. Very few people are willing to put the time into doing it right. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Sep 22 2010, 05:09 PM~18631206
> *all i can say is hands down to you guys u guys do some nice paint work not to mention ur body work looks real clean keep the pics coming and also the guy doin the air brushing is also a great artist real nice work
> *


that guy airbrushing is a girl but she's real good


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 21 2010, 06:01 PM~18621360
> *Bring it over here, we accept euro`s  :biggrin:*


will think bout it. but will take some lil more time til thinkabout new paint :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Everything you guys do is so perfect, keep turnin out that eye candy!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

keep up the good work, you guys are putting it down in Holland


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, appriciate it.


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

:wow: Patterns :biggrin: Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Sep 24 2010, 01:38 AM~18649185
> *:wow: Patterns :biggrin:  Looking good :thumbsup:
> *


X2!..................


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Sep 22 2010, 05:03 PM~18634829
> *that guy airbrushing is a girl but she's real good
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Sep 22 2010, 04:03 PM~18634829
> *that guy airbrushing is a girl but she's real good
> *


oh my bad wasnt sure but who ever there bad ass is she from out there as well


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Sep 25 2010, 06:39 AM~18656434
> *oh my bad wasnt sure but who ever there bad ass is she from out there as well
> *


Yes sir, she has an airbrush business with her husband

http://www.novoids.nl


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks everybody, i did some more designs, stay tuned:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Can´t wait to see it in two weeks...


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

cant wait to see it tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh you'll be there tomorrow Esger? See you tomorrow then


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hooked 2 Glass, Flowrider


:wave:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks everybody, we did some more patterns and applied the varigated gold, soon more:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

mr.flowrider pinstriping:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

awesome work!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

fuck :0 damn like how that came out :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 29 2010, 02:03 PM~18692979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FREAKIN' SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Linc is turning out real nice


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

fuckin bananers :around:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 25 2010, 11:03 AM~18136122
> *Thanks everybody  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DID THIS PERFECT... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks to all for the great responses, definitly appriciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

very nice! hope this motivates europe to bring more shine to the streets in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Joost is doing it again  :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

very nice again :yes:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

ALmost done building it together, more pics soon


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 6 2010, 03:42 PM~18752253
> *ALmost done building it together, more pics soon
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Oct 6 2010, 02:35 AM~18748520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

TTT BAD ASS SHOP AND YOUR WORK IS SICK KEEP IT UP TTT


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 7 2010, 06:42 AM~18752253
> *ALmost done building it together, more pics soon
> 
> 
> ...


got a chubby from this pic... fuckin dope :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 1 2010, 03:45 PM~18199568
> *With some clearcoat
> 
> 
> ...



*FREAK!N B-E-A-UT!FUL*


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks everybody, appriciated! The lincoln is alle assembled, more pics after the weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking damn good all together like that.

See you tomorrow man


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

This is going to be one badass weekend. 

Lincoln is off the chain !!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam two sexy lincolns outta the shop!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

You did a very nice job Joost.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 7 2010, 11:29 AM~18760030
> *Thanks everybody, appriciated! The lincoln is alle assembled, more pics after the weekend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




VERY CLEAN, VERY NICE, TOP NOTCH WORK...BEEN WATCHING THE WHOLE POST. WAY TO REPRESENT LOWRIDER CULTURE BACK IN EUROPE. KEEP IT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Oct 11 2010, 03:59 PM~18784545
> *VERY CLEAN, VERY NICE, TOP NOTCH WORK...BEEN WATCHING THE WHOLE POST. WAY TO REPRESENT LOWRIDER CULTURE BACK IN EUROPE. KEEP IT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 ! Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

The quality you guys are producing is top notch!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: That Lincoln's nice...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

>


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

what car next on the list to come out from u guys


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks all, appriciate it! The next lowriders to come out will be a 65 with lots of patterns and we plan on doing a 89 civic sedan in the early 90s euro look, stay tuned :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 18 2010, 02:51 PM~18842834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Omg Wow! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

Great paint job !


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

VERY NICE WORK! KEEP IT GOING. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Oct 19 2010, 11:30 AM~18849049
> *VERY NICE WORK!  KEEP IT GOING.  :thumbsup:
> *



will do


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

TTT!

Joost, post up some of the '59 Cadillac you're doing now. I think there's interest in custom cars other than lowriders as well.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 19 2010, 01:16 PM~19110685
> *TTT!
> 
> Joost, post up some of the '59 Cadillac you're doing now. I think there's interest in custom cars other than lowriders as well.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Alright, besides lowriders we also do imports, tuners, customs, etc etc. Heres the 59 cadillac `the Boneshaker`, its chopped, is converted from 4door to 2door, has a 59 impala dash and some more minor custom bodywork. Itll be candy orange over gold with some ghost flames and the roof will be matched in gunmetal like the foose 22inch wheels:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Picture with the future wheels and the right stance:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The brushed on epoxy on the parts that were modified was removed because the adhesion wasnt optimal, followed with metal-bondo and topped off with regular bondo:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The frontend was only sandblasted around the edges so we stripped the origional paint off with acid. Also a pic of the smoothed out impala dash:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Everything ready for some epoxyprimer and the first primer-session:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

After the first coats were blocked out we applied more primer:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

do people just have unlimited budgets or you just work cheap... that looks like a shit ton of surgery. fresh and clean the outcast song is your shops theme dude. :worship:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

wow looks great! love the 59 dash but i'm biased


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 21 2010, 12:42 PM~19123074
> *do people just have unlimited budgets or you just work cheap... that looks like a shit ton of surgery.  fresh and clean the outcast song is your shops theme dude.  :worship:
> *




Prices are based on €50,- without tax per hour on welding, sheetmetal and wrenching, €60,- without tax and without materials per hour on prepping, sanding, painting etc.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The color is gonne be candy orange over gold:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 21 2010, 09:43 AM~19123507
> *The color is gonne be candy orange over gold:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Looks Good! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm impressed.
incredible great piece of work !


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

that caddy is a sickass ride when its all done


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

beautiful work guys!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks,

The owner of the 59 had some doubts about the candy. It wasnt orange and bright enough so we did some samples with different products and came up with a Tangelo that we customized to make it brighter and sparkle more goldish.



In regular light with one of the wheels:












In sunlight:












Inside parts painted:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

painted the dash/firewall too:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn Joost, that looks bright as f*ck! It must look insane in the sun.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

You too, happy holidays


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

looks great - good work Joost!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

I just put on my sunglasses to watch the pics


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 15 2010, 11:30 AM~18313841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that Lincoln, the flake jumps like a motherf*ckr!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, Happy new years to yall too


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

sup my paintloving homie!!! anything new out of your kitchen?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 4 2011, 07:17 PM~19502866
> *sup my paintloving homie!!! anything new out of your kitchen?
> *


x2 !


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thread just keeps gettin better and better!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, appriciate it!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

that ride is comming out nice...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

the color is so crazy bright on these pics looks like neon paint


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

mikeys gotsta make some good footage of it outside, that color is fkn outrageously bright like almost impossible to see on the screen :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 9 2011, 07:54 PM~19547134
> *mikeys gotsta make some good footage of it outside, that color is fkn outrageously bright like almost impossible to see on the screen :biggrin:
> *


Like you said: Eyesore Tangerine :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 13 2011, 11:43 AM~19585369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


W O W!!!!! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for europes best paint shop!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 1 2011, 04:25 PM~19758605
> *TTT for europes best paint shop!
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking really good fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 8 2010, 04:37 AM~16547143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn this is a clean ass ride :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

any news joost


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, post up some pics of the 65


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 15 2011, 12:10 AM~19868428
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



you know its gonna be badass


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

yep thats why i want to see pics :cheesy:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

yes were back again, first a chopped C10 we did. Its a Cherry red candy with gold flakes over a black base, some old school flames with purple pinstriping and a west coast choppers logo on the lid:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The effect of the flakes:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The 65 is finally prepped for paint. We spend over 250 hours in hammering, bondooing and sanding all the panel to get it perfect. Soon more pics when the primer is on:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

<-- more pics on previous page


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

keep up the good work holmes :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 8 2010, 11:33 AM~16547126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!!! That looks awesome!!! Great work!!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> It looks bad ass!! Great job homies!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 4 2010, 10:04 AM~17090694
> *Caps restored:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Very cool topic and very skillful and hardworking homies! Love your projects!! Keep it up and thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

cant wait to see some more updates on kees impala


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 3 2011, 10:50 PM~20248828
> *cant wait to see some more updates on kees impala
> *


x 1965


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks to all :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

It's nice to see it all in 1 color again. Now for some block sanding :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

this is GREAT


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

great cant wait to see more


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

verry good work


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

looks great! good work!!!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

My car is starting to look like something again


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 5 2011, 11:17 PM~20263087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the mustard color? etch primer? glasurit maybe...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks

The yellow is a 2K epoxyprimer, i use the one from unipol youre probably not familiar with that brand?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 7 2011, 12:41 AM~20272485
> *Thanks
> 
> The yellow is a 2K epoxyprimer, i use the one from unipol youre probably not familiar with that brand?
> *


not unipol here, just upol. havent seen unipol yet.... love your clean jobs though, lookin good...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 5 2011, 07:17 AM~20263087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Having to Block that Mustard Color Primer would make me Nauseous Lol but Looks Great once Painted! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 10 2011, 02:13 PM~20300680
> *Having to Block that Mustard Color Primer would make me Nauseous Lol but Looks Great once Painted! :biggrin:
> *


youd hate the HOK kwikure epoxy its fluorescent green... dang girl you afraid to cut some mustard?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I see youre on the grind homie :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 10 2011, 04:53 AM~20302291
> *youd hate the HOK kwikure epoxy its fluorescent green... dang girl you afraid to cut some mustard?
> *


Lmao No I Just Don't Like certain Yellow Colors they make me Nauseous Seriously lol! :happysad:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

stop eating weed for breakfast.... more happy snaps :cheesy:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

ttt new pics?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Later today well have some pics. Its ALOT of work and we do the 65 only in the weekends. Were getting close to 300 hours.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

cant wait5 to see the pics


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Second primer-session and blocking it out, also took the parts off so we can paint them at once in the basecoat. More soon:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

cool cant wait to be that far with the cutty


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Finally time for the basecoat


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

nice! i love the primer stage, its the beginning of the finished product.. lookin good holmes...


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

looks great!!!! good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks everybody. The basecoat and flakes are shot, soon the other parts will be done too:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: Joost, is that the Jumbo chrome?


----------



## SAD DOGG (Jun 16, 2006)

good job  lookin really good!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 6 2011, 08:51 AM~20495694
> *:wow:  Joost, is that the Jumbo chrome?
> *



Nono im saving that for a special little project. This is a bunch of the regular hok F15 i had stored.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

lovin it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice !


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

looks great!!!!


----------



## 84cutty713 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hands down some of the best work I have ever seen looks great


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 15 2010, 11:30 AM~18313841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LINCOLN USE TO BE A LIFESTYLE CAR? AND THAT 62 USE TO BE WITH SOUTHSIDE? OR I BELIEVE SOUTHSIDE. WAS IN MAG BOUT 2 YRS AGO. LOOKS DEAD ON LIKE IT. SET UP AND ALL......? JUST WONDERING CAUSE THERE SICK


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 8 2010, 06:37 AM~16547143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 6 2011, 11:53 PM~20499089
> *THAT LINCOLN USE TO BE A LIFESTYLE CAR? AND THAT 62 USE TO BE WITH SOUTHSIDE? OR I BELIEVE SOUTHSIDE. WAS IN MAG BOUT 2 YRS AGO. LOOKS DEAD ON LIKE IT. SET UP AND ALL......? JUST WONDERING CAUSE THERE SICK
> *



:roflmao: Thanks for the compliment homie, but the Lincoln was completely re-painted by me, the owner wanted it to look kinda like the Lifestyle-cars. It used to be in Arizona but i dont remember what club. 

The California Edition was bought from mr.Impala, theres a video on youtube where its cruising with the Southside cc but as far as i know it wasnt in the club cause it got sold real quick. The owner did add alot of accesoiries to dress it more up but the setup remains the same.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty713+May 6 2011, 09:17 PM~20498220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

The Lincoln used to be Berrylicious from Groupe AZ before we took it back to bare metal and it was completely repainted by Joost.

Mike's '62 was built by Mr. Impala, but was never in Southside CC (even though it's built in the Southside CC style). Mike added even more accesories to it. And we've done a lot of work to it since Mike's had it.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful work joost


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 15 2010, 11:29 AM~18313836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks Great


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 6 2011, 01:44 AM~20495683
> *Thanks everybody. The basecoat and flakes are shot, soon the other parts will be done too:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the Lincolns !! the patterns are freaking gorgeous ! truely inspiring Bro ! keep up representing europe !  

Love the box too ! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 6 2011, 12:44 AM~20495683
> *Thanks everybody. The basecoat and flakes are shot, soon the other parts will be done too:
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight man  

how did you shoot that flake on? am only familiar with shooting it on in the clear at the end. your doing candy paint over i guess?


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 7 2011, 12:25 AM~20501809
> *:roflmao: Thanks for the compliment homie, but the Lincoln was completely re-painted by me, the owner wanted it to look kinda like the Lifestyle-cars. It used to be in Arizona but i dont remember what club.
> 
> The California Edition was bought from mr.Impala, theres a video on youtube where its cruising with the Southside cc but as far as i know it wasnt in the club cause it got sold real quick. The owner did add alot of accesoiries to dress it more up but the setup remains the same.
> *


thats sick bro. the lincoln is off the hook man. My dad rolls with IMPERIALS CC LOS ANGELES. I told him you gotta check out this lincoln. he was blown away especially with the continental you did!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE RIDER+May 8 2011, 12:27 AM~20504297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appriciate it, thanks! Maybe i met your dad, ive been in LA in `05 and `06 and rolled with/visited people from Imperials :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: Wow! doing it big over there...Romantics is a tight name also... :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 12:22 AM~20512296
> *:wow: Wow! doing it big over there...Romantics is a tight name also... :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 09:22 AM~20512296
> *:wow: Wow! doing it big over there...Romantics is a tight name also... :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 08:22 AM~20512296
> *:wow: Wow! doing it big over there...Romantics is a tight name also... :biggrin:
> *



Cause Lowridin` is like an automotive romance


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 9 2011, 02:17 AM~20512284
> *
> 
> 
> ...





That is so BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

This is my dad and his 67 Caprice "Dressed in Tribal" my dad is a 3 time member. Giving you guys some love from IMPERIALS C.C LOS ANGELES


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 9 2011, 12:10 AM~20512260
> *With a paintgun  :biggrin: Nah for real i mix loads of flake through thick unreduced clear, put the gun on the smallest fan-width and shoot it from 3 feet from different angles. With that method i get the most effect out of flake.
> *


cool. thanks for advice! you use 2.5 nozzle for that?

im not using candy on my project. just shooting flake in the clear so not sure that would work for me. will test it out though


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 11 2011, 01:20 PM~20530765
> *This is my dad and his 67 Caprice "Dressed in Tribal" my dad is a 3 time member. Giving you guys some love from IMPERIALS C.C LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Caprice  I would love to see some IMPERIALS CC rides in real live sometime :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_street_scraper_@May 11 2011, 10:48 PM~20531336
> *cool. thanks for advice! you use 2.5 nozzle for that?
> 
> im not using candy on my project. just shooting flake in the clear so not sure that would work for me. will test it out though
> *



Use your regular 1.3  Anything bigger will shoot too much clear at once and its more likely to clogg up believe it or not. With a 1.3 and the fan set all back to narrow youre keeping it clean and simple without any hassle


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 11 2011, 09:20 PM~20530765
> *This is my dad and his 67 Caprice "Dressed in Tribal" my dad is a 3 time member. Giving you guys some love from IMPERIALS C.C LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> ...



Thats looking beautiful, im pretty sure i havent seen it in real life yet. Next time im in LA ill definitly come visit you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 12 2011, 02:03 AM~20535791
> *Use your regular 1.3    Anything bigger will shoot too much clear at once and its more likely to clogg up believe it or not. With a 1.3 and the fan set all back to narrow youre keeping it clean and simple without any hassle
> *


cool will give that a go. im just starting out so have pretty small flake anyway.

my clear with flake will be my top coat too i guess so should i reduce my clear?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Definitly not, shoot your base, mist your flakes in tack-coats, burry with thick clearcoat until flakes dont stick out anymore + 2 layers. I dont reduce anything except my base.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

=Joost....,May 9 2011, 03:26 AM~20512528]
Cause Lowridin` is like an automotive romance   











*TTMFT! For the homies in Europe! *  :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

thnx guys. no doubt if those cars were here in cali youd do some real damage. very clean


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 8 2010, 04:41 AM~16547151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful work!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, appriciate it!

Did some work on the 65, started taping up the first patterns:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

can't wait to see the 65 Joost!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

So it begins... :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ahh nice wanna see more


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

:0 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Bad ass work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

WOW :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Where's the pics of the latest progress, Joost?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

nice!!! can't wait to see more!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


Joost.... said:


>


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


elspock84 said:


> :drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I can smell a badass update :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes homie, what you've been up to with my 65?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I recommend no more pix till bust out


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

need more pics boner is going limp! :h5:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Joost.... said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

post some pics joost


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Cruizin´Kev said:


>



Nothing did happen so far so thats why i aint got no pics


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

oh okay lol


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice work homie:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nice and classy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

keessimpala65 said:


> Nice work homie:thumbsup:



:roflmao::h5:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

very nice ! like allways


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

wow looks great!!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

DAMN


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

post some more


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Joost.... said:


> Thanks


+

Rawze, stripin' that shit! It's really starting to come together


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Joost, you did it again!


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

awesome!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

now we wait for the candy


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

sic713 said:


> now we wait for the candy


Thatll be a long wait cause im keeping it bare like this


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i like it alot cant wait to see it!


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

WOW SIIIICK!!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi Kev please check your pm-box theres a pm i send last week, thanks


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

Joost I haven't received it


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Sunburst,silver leaf,fades damn this thing got some detail in it.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

sup homes, nice flavour on the 65


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Joost.... said:


> Thatll be a long wait cause im keeping it bare like this


ahhhhh :run: :run: ...


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

very very nice lots of detail work .


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

e mail me joots


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Will this get candy on it one day. ???


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

drasticbean said:


> Will this get candy on it one day. ???


Nope, this time i was inspired by the black/white/silver paintjobs of Levi and the Candyman



chavalin said:


> very very nice lots of detail work .


 Appriciate it!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks to all


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

painted the new tank:









installed the new tank:









some parts painted:









some parts already installed:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

Joost.... said:


> Hi Kev please check your pm-box theres a pm i send last week, thanks


email me [email protected]


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

new power brakebooster









restored brake pedal









restored powersteeringpump with new cap









progress under the hood so far


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Joost.......














Homie that '65 turned out real nice !


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, soon ill post the pics when its all sanded down and recleared for the final time :thumbsup:


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

i'm really diggin' the grey tone's


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Joost.... said:


>




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Looks great... love those grey tones..


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

more eye sex please, PICS! :fool2:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

b_moneystyles said:


> i'm really diggin' the grey tone's





VeronikA said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Looks great... love those grey tones..





hi_ryder said:


> more eye sex please, PICS! :fool2:



Thanks :roflmao:




Painting the trunk:




















Assembling the setup:











Gerwin making good progress on the engine:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

paintjob sneak peak:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

*OMG NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Post pix of that car / paint


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

When its all done ill post pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Joost, I did a model in grey tones , they have a real different look to them. But I was wanting to hit it with some Kandy though !


























Can't wait to see the finish on your Impala.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

65 isnt mine its a clubmember`s ride. Model looks good doesnt need candy in my opinion.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh. That Clubmember is gonna be HAPPY !

thanx bro !


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Dash assembled and wired with brand new wiringlooms:











Pedals etc:











Dash in with new mouldings and insert:











Underside all done:











Engine bay done, engine fired up and was running fine within the minute:











Brand new tinted sideglass glued into the frames:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Click to play


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

Great job


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

sounds fukin great


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Sanded down body ready for the final clearcoat:






































Carpet in:











Dash and interior in:





















Front end assembly:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

*wow i love it!!!*


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

OMFG ! you did it again !

The 65 is badass:worship:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Joost.... said:


> Sanded down body ready for the final clearcoat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's _*SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !!!!!!!*_


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, appriciate it! Team is almost done building and the first testdrive was succesfull:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice paint job


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

gooooooooooooooooood job! love the grey tones patterns!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, these pictures were made just before we left to Hannover last weekend. If the sun`s out ill shoot some more to capture the real effects. We like to thank everybody that was involved in the project!

The 65 from now on shall be known as: `Moonchild` inspired by the colors and the Rick James song:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

whats in store for that r33?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT :wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Joost.... said:


> Thanks, these pictures were made just before we left to Hannover last weekend. If the sun`s out ill shoot some more to capture the real effects. We like to thank everybody that was involved in the project!
> 
> The 65 from now on shall be known as: `Moonchild` inspired by the colors and the Rick James song:


:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

hey joost. thanks for the advice on shooting flake a few months back. finally got to that stage and shot this today. this is just an old honda test panel. thanks again


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

No Prob, looks good


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT...! :wave:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Joost.... said:


> Thanks, these pictures were made just before we left to Hannover last weekend. If the sun`s out ill shoot some more to capture the real effects. We like to thank everybody that was involved in the project!
> 
> The 65 from now on shall be known as: `Moonchild` inspired by the colors and the Rick James song:


VERY NICE! paint job and hydro system bro!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks :thumbsup:

Next project is this 77 Monte Carlo. Ride is just immaculate, 350 V8 with just 44K miles, airconditioning, cruise, swaybar in the rear, landau. We doing the hydraulics and the paintjob:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Origional paintjob is being taken off with chemical stripper to bare metal, cant have quality work over that 1K bullshit from back in the day


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

what brand stripper u use joost? because everything here works like shit


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> what brand stripper u use joost? because everything here works like shit



Pro Gold - Red label, you know its good when theresmore warning labels then logo`s


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Joost.... said:


> Pro Gold - Red label, you know its good when theresmore warning labels then logo`s


:thumbsup:

Right answer


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

haha is that shit only aviable in the NL?


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

nice monte project! love the 77s models!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Here we go againhno:


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

Joost.... said:


> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Next project is this 77 Monte Carlo. Ride is just immaculate, 350 V8 with just 44K miles, airconditioning, cruise, swaybar in the rear, landau. We doing the hydraulics and the paintjob:


will be watching with interest. almost a shame to strip it. looks like a clean original.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

hi_ryder said:


> whats in store for that r33?



We replaced the right quarterpanel, added an origional GTR front bumper, did a complete respray in custom mixed purple and had the origional wheels powdercoated:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

We hit it with some epoxyprimer:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Joost.... said:


> We hit it with some epoxyprimer:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Everything ready to be straightened out:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Joost.... said:


> Everything ready to be straightened out:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

nice progress!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Pulling out the edges for perfect seams:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Joost.... said:


> Pulling out the edges for perfect seams:


3
:thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Door was touching the body:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'ma be watchin' this one ! :drama:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Appriciate it. Monte is ready for primer:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool, will this have patterns or will it be one color ? :drama:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Did some more work on the Monte last week.

Silver base:










Time to lay down the flakebase:





































And I also shot a little movie of the flakes:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Appriciate the super-quick shipping of the flake Detonator! The square`s look super awesome we layed down a full kilo on the Monte :rimshot:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds very Miami Vice, laid down a kilo :roflmao:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

bahahaha :roflmao:

cant wait to test detonators flakes too


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Joost.... said:


> Appriciate the super-quick shipping of the flake Detonator! The square`s look super awesome we layed down a full kilo on the Monte :rimshot:


No problem.. What size tip was used?



Firefly said:


> Sounds very Miami Vice, laid down a kilo :roflmao:






$$bigjoker$$ said:


> bahahaha :roflmao:
> 
> cant wait to test detonators flakes too


TTMFT!

This is the Old School Square Large flake. For those looking.. :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

nice work , looks like a nice shop .... lovin the monte progress, was my first car.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Firefly said:


> Did some more work on the Monte last week.
> 
> Silver base:
> 
> ...


you missed a spot


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks

We used a 2.0 in this case but by the looks it could have been done with anything starting at 1.5


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Joost.... said:


> Thanks
> 
> We used a 2.0 in this case but by the looks it could have been done with anything starting at 1.5


What did you use to carry the flakes? Clear or inercoat clear?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I always use a cheap 2k clearcoat thats really thick, no need to use expensive intercoats


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Joost.... said:


> I always use a cheap 2k clearcoat thats really thick, no need to use expensive intercoats


I think the flake dances more when sprayed like this. :h5:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

My brothers car is coming along nicely. Flakes look good in real life:thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

post some pics homes! u atarted with the graphics taping yet?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> :wave:


 Good to know im being watched haha


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

any progress?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*WAITING ON PICS,,,,,,,!!!!:fool2:*


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Any updates???


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 ! :drama:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Def-Dee (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

For my homie Anthony i have created this front-to-back setup for his `77 Monte Carlo. It was designed to have the best of both worlds, the performence of the new school and the looks of the old school.

It consists of 2 Black Magic extra thick rounded aluminum blocks with external pumpheads, 2.5 litre tanks that feature 1inch fill plugs, 18 and 12 mm hardlining, Adex dumps, 1/2inch checkvalves and 2 small zigzag slowdowns mounted on a steel tray:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

Joost.... said:


> For my homie Anthony i have created this front-to-back setup for his `77 Monte Carlo. It was designed to have the best of both worlds, the performence of the new school and the looks of the old school.
> 
> It consists of 2 Black Magic extra thick rounded aluminum blocks with external pumpheads, 2.5 litre tanks that feature 1inch fill plugs, 18 and 12 mm hardlining, Adex dumps, 1/2inch checkvalves and 2 small zigzag slowdowns mounted on a steel tray:



joost this setup looks cleeeeen..i decided im gonna go the same way front and back only

cheers


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

If you go old school 2 switches is all you need


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama::wave:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Ok some updates on the Monte Carlo, weve done some work in the trunk. Some sheetmetal was added to hide to hoses and cables, a frame for 4 batteries was welded in, a frame to support the setuptray, some brackets were shaved then everything was sprayed in epoxy and zolatone:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

A panel was made from MDF and polyester to hide the batteries. The shape in the middle accomodates an applifier:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The tanks, tray, zigzags, adex dump shafts, checkvalves and motorplates were colormatched into a dark gunmetal grey:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

All the bolts, fittings and hardlines that are featured in the setup were grinded smooth, polished and triple chromed. Nothing but the best for my homie Anthony :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats how you do it ! Lookin good homie !


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

WOW LOOKS GREAT! good work man! :nicoderm:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

CAnt wait to see paint.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Almost finished, just some small details left:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

clean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Joost.... said:


> Almost finished, just some small details left:


The paint is almost done ???


----------



## Mr. Blvd (Mar 12, 2012)

sweet !


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

Joost.... said:


> Almost finished, just some small details left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, appriciate it


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

SWEET HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

hey joost lovin the progress on monte 

i shot a flaked roof awhile back. used 0.008" 1.4 nozzle with a narrowed fan from different angles.

problem was i couldnt get the clear to cover it with a nice glassy finish. was pretty orange peeled.

any secret to it? i think i used too much clear during the flake stage so flake sat in different layers of clear. 

needed a stronger mix of flake??

Im gonna get a bonnet to practice on as i still have alot of the materials left over.....

any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT !


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

any news outta your kitchen! im about to choose some colors for my truck too but its hard with all that nice colors


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

impala_street_scraper said:


> hey joost lovin the progress on monte
> 
> i shot a flaked roof awhile back. used 0.008" 1.4 nozzle with a narrowed fan from different angles.
> 
> ...


No its supposed to be orange peeled heavily. Just apply 3 more thick coats after youre done flaking to burry them, sand it down smooth and reclear ho get it perfect.


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

thanks mate. primer and rub back on my practice bonnet today. love painting, ive missed it since i finished last car


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

thanks for the advice joost. bonnet came out pretty well. alot better than previous efforts. got a clear run along leading edge. guess i need to be more patient between clear coats. how long do you wait? any progress on the monte?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Firefly said:


> Did some more work on the Monte last week.
> 
> Silver base:
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

what size flake is on that monte


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

mrchavez said:


> what size flake is on that monte


That is the Sparkle Efx Old School Chrome Square .025 x .025


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

impala_street_scraper said:


> thanks for the advice joost. bonnet came out pretty well. alot better than previous efforts. got a clear run along leading edge. guess i need to be more patient between clear coats. how long do you wait? any progress on the monte?


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

DETONATER said:


> That is the Sparkle Efx Old School Chrome Square .025 x .025


fuk dats big. i gotta get sum next time i paint!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

That Monte came out clean.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Firefly said:


>


:worship: amazing! :worship:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

the monte came out amazing:thumbsup:is that the original back glass or a new one?


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

another exceptional job guys!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

Awesome


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet !


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice ride


----------



## Mr. Blvd (Mar 12, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

bump ...


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

Firefly said:


>


absolutely awesome. wish i could see the cars in person.


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

impala64lowrider said:


> absolutely awesome. wish i could see the cars in person.


X2


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SUCH CLEAN WORK FELLAS:h5:


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

any new projects?


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

x2


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

get down europa..........bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------

